# Tips for keeping warm and what are the warmest gloves!!!???



## Hels_Bells (17 October 2009)

I always struggle to keep warm out hunting, particularly in my hands and feet.  How do you keep warm/what do you wear on cold days out and what are the warmest riding gloves in your opinion?


----------



## spacefaer (18 October 2009)

tights under breeches
silk ski sock liners - ££ but worth it!
you can get thermal glove liners but it can make your fingers very thick.  I've heard that SSG (?) do silk lined gloves - need to do more research but sound like a fab idea

thermal stock shirt, wool waistcoat, nice thick hunt coat. A pair of traditional hunting breeches would be good too, not cotton/lycra competition ones

boots that are big enough to move your toes in - not so flattering but way warmer!

not too much alcohol - it'll cool you down too lol!


----------



## Annette4 (18 October 2009)

I have real trouble with my hands and feet, hunting or not, and found wearing latex gloves (the ones doctors use) under normal cotton gloves kept my hands incredibly toastie and warm without getting blunky. I used to put a plastic bag between two pairs of socks for the same effect on my feet but it's not all that attractive lol.


----------



## Angelbones (18 October 2009)

I use silver socks and glove lines - available from the Reynauds Society I think, they really reflect heat back into your limbs. I wear the silver socks, then a thin sock, then a normal sock inside my Ariat Bromont zip short boots with chaps, and my feet generally survive the day - otherwise they do dead and Im in so much pain I can dismount. I use the glove lines inside the Ariat thermal gloves and they are as warm as I've found although I'd like a bit more really - might try the latex suggestion above!

I have a pair of the Pikeur Laguna windproof/waterproof breeches for really bad weather and they do keep the wind out, really helping with overall body temp.

I have an M&amp;S long sleeved silk vest to wear under my stock shirt, but more more room under my hunt coat for anything else sadly :-( but that's down to my current weight gain, ho hum!


----------



## camilla4 (18 October 2009)

All of the above - particularly important to make sure breeches/gloves/boots etc are roomy!

Not up to speed on best gloves around but silk linings do help, or even very thin cotton ones.


----------



## Ladylina83 (18 October 2009)

I wear a white thermal wear underneath my stock shirt - Rugby players wear them they keep you warm even if wet and are not bulky in the slightest.

Feet wise I have an amazing pair of boots maid by ariat I think they are called Bromonts. I paid £160 for them but I wear them every day they look just like traditional laced field boots and are made of leather but are completely waterproof and got a thermal lining - also suede calf inserts that have helped me stick on in a tight spot !

Anyone got any glove ideas ??? I wait day's for mine to thaw out !


----------



## Ladylina83 (18 October 2009)

Just checked and my top thing is called Underarmour Coldgear by Baselayer


----------



## Fiona (18 October 2009)

The ariat winter gloves keep my hands really toasty (I can't remember their exact name but they are black with a couple of orange stripes across the wrist elastic).  They have good grip also.

Can also recommend the SSG cool weather gloves which have a silky lining.  They definitely have good grip as I tested them yesterday out hunting.

My Equitector short boots have a silver layer in the lining and keep toes very warm, even with just one pair of socks.  Before I bought them I always used to have to wear two pairs.

Fiona


----------



## Legs11 (18 October 2009)

Another vote for the Ariat Winter Black/Orange gloves.

I have also found 'Toe Socks' to be absolutely amazing!

http://www.toesocks.co.uk/

I wear them throughout the winter and the cold does not affect my feet at all....


----------



## lauraandjack (18 October 2009)

I love the Woof Wear neoprene backed gloves, seem to stay warm even when they are wet.  Can't remember what they are called, sorry!


----------



## gonehunting (19 October 2009)

oiled wool knitted  gloves,try the  hunting magazine website , the old technology is the best


----------



## asset2004 (28 October 2009)

I wear latex gloves under my gloves, I have a silk t-shirt that I wear first, then I have numerous fine layers, I have been known to have 9/10 layers on and then my hunt coat, just as well its slightly large for me!!
On my legs I wear tights, then Musto breeches which are warm and windproof, just don't go near hedges. I wear a couple of pairs of socks and also a pair of Thinsulate fleece socks.
And despite all my layers I can still get on and off to open and close gates!


----------



## runaway (28 October 2009)

I wear a pair of footless fashion tights/black leggings under my jods. My friend bought me a pair of possum/merino wool socks last christmas and they are brilliant - just google possum wool socks. I wear those over a normal pair of socks. Find that magic hand stretchy gloves are nearly as good as anything as they have a good thick cuff and I've found that keeping your wrists warm will keep your hands warm.


----------



## Hels_Bells (30 October 2009)

Guys - this is brilliant - thankyou soo much for all your amazing ideas!!  You are all so way ahead of me on how to keep warm!  

Thanks again and hope you all have a toasty warm season!!  )


----------



## bucksdaphne (20 December 2009)

SEAKSKINZ GLOVES ARE 200% WATERPROOF,  A BIT EXPENSIVE BUT WORTH EVERY PENNY......ABOUT £28.95 A PAIR.


----------

